# Wooden jewelry



## Molokai

Hi, 
just wanted to show some earrings, rings and bangles i have made. Some are made from alumilite pen blanks cutoffs...
and lots of olive cutoffs which i dont burn anymore !!!
Bocote and FBE from @Kevin , B&W ebony from @Treecycle Hardwoods , Alumilite and carob .... from @NYWoodturner .....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Molokai

..and one special bangle i made for my wife,
i took several photos, same bangle.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Very Creative Tom! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Awesome work, Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Very Nice !!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Love 'em, Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Man there's a lot of species in those bangles - beautiful stuff Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

Talent galore. Those look great. Now let us see more.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Great job on all...they got a big nod of approval from my wife, and I like them all as well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

As always that is top notch work Tom. Trying to get my head around the glue up for Dijana's bangle gives me a headache . I think I see a segmented turner in our midst ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS

Those are beautiful! Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wombat

Lookin' Good! I too hate waste. :)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD

Great job! I love the little bit of banksia pod in the bangle!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan

WOW! simply beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky

Really nice!!! Gonna have to copy some of those earring designs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lonewolf

Ah a very smart man you have combined a love of woodworking with the appreciation of the ladies

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Nice job Tom. Beautiful work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms

where do you buy your earring thingy mabobers. ps that autocorrected to manboobers

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Molokai

APBcustoms said:


> where do you buy your earring thingy mabobers. ps that autocorrected to manboobers


Can you point what part you are reffering to?


----------



## APBcustoms

Molokai said:


> Can you point what part you are reffering to?



I keep pointing but I guess you can't see it.  Joking aside the metal components that go in the ear

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai

Ebay. If you want i can send you some links. Dont want to advertise them here


----------



## APBcustoms

Molokai said:


> Ebay. If you want i can send you some links. Dont want to advertise them here



Ok just knowing ebay has them is good I haven't looked on eBay thank you. Really beautiful work. Also great job on the acrylic I would never ever want to do acrylic by hand


----------



## Molokai

APBcustoms said:


> Ok just knowing ebay has them is good I haven't looked on eBay thank you. Really beautiful work. Also great job on the acrylic I would never ever want to do acrylic by hand


If you dont find what you looking for contact me. I hated working with that awful smelling acrylic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms

Molokai said:


> If you dont find what you looking for contact me. I hated working with that awful smelling acrylic



Thanks and will do. I turned acrylic last week and it definitely isn't the best smelling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Really cool stuff Tom! I got into making some jewelry in the past, they make great gifts for the ladies.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai

barry richardson said:


> Really cool stuff Tom! I got into making some jewelry in the past, they make great gifts for the ladies.....


Yes, and now my wife is not bugging me if i buy more wood. I always tell her i am going to make her a bangle out of it.


----------



## Tony

Tom, those are beautiful! The one you made for your wife is mind-boggling!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks

Tom, Good looking knives er well... Its fun to change things around. Those are all good looking. I have a whole paper box full of exotic scraps waiting for someone like you. thanks for the pictures.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider

Nice work Mololo! I doubt there won't be a chance to see two chick fighting over a necklace...Hope it includes a pool. And mud. Camera, yes, and a camera! :D

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai

...another segmented...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Graybeard

You do some really nice work. Thanks for sharing pictures.

Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1

I wish I had that kind of skill! But I'm just all thumbs when it come to that kind of beauty! Well maybe not all thumbs but darn close.


----------



## ironman123

That one is a busy, busy piece of art. Good job Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp

These are really great. Love the use of cut-offs and "trash" to make beautiful pieces.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

